# 5 husky puppies stolen!!



## ninja

STOLEN FROM MABLETHORPE, 5 SIBERIAN HUSKY PUPPYS: 
Just 3 weeks old and still on mothers milk. Stolen from their kennel between 1:30 and 4:15am 16/12/10. 
The thieves have climbed a large fence and lifted the puppies over leaving mum behind.

DogLost - Lost: Husky Siberian Male In East Anglia (LN12)


----------



## The3DChis

OMG that is awful!
They were outside though?
I cant believe the scum that is out there nowadays to do that!!!
I hope they get what's coming to them.


----------



## critter

Hi, there seems to be a hell of a lot of this going on lately!. wayne.


----------



## pici2

Since it has gone quiet, I assume that the lovely babies were not found- tragic!!!


----------



## maverick10_1

hi, i've just been given one of my stolen husky puppies back, she was sold out of a green vectra, in boston, please keep a look out for the rest of them plse, i've got the light grey/white female back and her mum Anya is happy for the first time since they were stolen!


----------



## thedogsmother

Im so pleased to read this, hopefully its the start of them all returning.


----------



## MatildaG

maverick10_1 said:


> hi, i've just been given one of my stolen husky puppies back, she was sold out of a green vectra, in boston, please keep a look out for the rest of them plse, i've got the light grey/white female back and her mum Anya is happy for the first time since they were stolen!


That's great news.

Does the buyer not have any contact info for the person they bought the puppy from? Shocking that people still buy live animals from the back of a car. 

MG x


----------



## Taylorbaby

maverick10_1 said:


> hi, i've just been given one of my stolen husky puppies back, she was sold out of a green vectra, in boston, please keep a look out for the rest of them plse, i've got the light grey/white female back and her mum Anya is happy for the first time since they were stolen!


thats bril!!  :thumbup:

cant beleive anyone would sell / buy a pup from the boot of ac ar!!


----------



## pici2

what do people think why anyone would want to sell a puppy from the back of a car. Is that not clearly dodgy? I think dog licensing is the only way to stop all this illegal trading in animals! We should campaign for it- with free licensing for old age pensioners and people on benefits- but registration of micro chips and compulsory paperwork.


----------



## maverick10_1

well the person who got my Anya's puppy back had heard abt where the pup was and went to check it out, the person in question just took the puppy and brought her back, i almost feel sorry for the person who had paid £300 for her off the bloke thats selling them, but on the other hand i don't cus common sence says it's not normal to buy puppies out of a car, and not to see the pups mum at least!
All i know is that it's defienately Anya's puppy, and that i've not seen Anya so happy since they were stolen! she's been running away loads to look for them since they were taken and this resulted in my daughter losing her and my other husky who ran off after her whilst she was walking them, and the final result was that my Anya & Loki both got shot by a farmer, (Anya's ok but is badly hurt, Loki was killed!),the sick people who stole the pups really messed with her head and should get everything they derserve.
just for the record the puppy apart from beng undersized for her age and totally un socialised, is ok, dispite her aldeal, and i'm keeping her her for Anya's sake, cus she's so happy to have her pup back it would be cruel to take her off Anya again.
By the way i've been told that the pups are being sold in and between the boston and grantham areas and it's a youngish bloke who is selling them, and it's definanately a green vectra.


----------



## XxZoexX

Oh i am so sorry about Loki and hope Anya recovers soon, These people want to realise what a chain of events they start. 
Hope everything worksout well with the puppy and the tw*ts get what they deserve xx


----------



## pici2

This is a horrific story with just one little highlight. Let's hope you get your other puppies back! I have posted on my facebook. Ask everybody to do the same for you. I want to make dog napping a dangerous occupation through loads of media attention. PLEASE, write to all newsappers with your story, radio and TV as well.


----------



## hairydog

Glad you got your pup back, but what a sad situation it has all come to for you, the knock-on effect is unbelievable, so sad.
People just dont realise the animal bond amongst them selves, poor dog's, have all been through a lot.!!!!


----------



## maverick10_1

Thanks, for all yr thoughts, with any luck the sick t**t that did this will be caught sooner rather than L8r, especially if everyone keeps a look out for this bloke that selling them, i was told by the person that brought the puppy back that he is white, abt 30ish has a eyebrow bar and wears a white baseball cap!


----------

